
Facebook says it doesn’t benefit from hate, but its algorithms show opposite - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/social-media/facebook-says-doesnt-benefit-from-hate-algorithms-tell-different-story-oped/
======
mips_avatar
I really miss early facebook culture. Where people would post pictures of them
having fun at parties. Every professional person I know is too worried about
their appearance that they only post fun stuff on their instagram story. It's
not the same, and I feel like we would all be having better social lives if
facebook was still a real social network.

~~~
malloreon
Do you think this is a problem with the users or with the platform?

~~~
mips_avatar
I don't know. Everyone treats their profile like a social linkedin page.
Facebook should be able to leverage the fact that it has your social network
to create more fun experiences.

